# Austria - tolls for vans over 3500 kg.



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This is sort of being discussed on another thread, but I am taking that thread way off topic, so, decided to start afresh.

I am looking at possibly travelling via Austria to Italy. The motorhome is a three axle job and weighs 5000kg.

From the info on www.go-maut.at I will be charged a whopping 55 euro for the 170 km journey. This seems a lot to me.

Has anyone any more info on the toll system, or am I misreading the tariff?

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Russ;

Are you using the correct calculator, you need the 'toll calculator light'...

http://www.go-maut.at/go/mautrechner.asp?Navi=&ID=2643

More basic info here...

http://www.austria.info/xxl/_site/dk/_area/420055/_subArea/420095/_subArea2/420153/home.html

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria tolls*

Yes, that's where I was looking

A14 from Hohenhems to A13 Innsbruck Sud. A fair chunk of the 56 euro is for the Arlberg tunnel, but it is still expensive.

I am looking at the tariff for a six wheeled lorry.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russel just had a look and they seem to be calculating it at over €18 per 100km for a 2 axle over 3.5t, and over €26 per 100km for a 3 axle very strange. 

Wonder which site is correct? perhaps the one I posted is out of date?

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi russell looks like the site I posted is out of date, on the map of the m/ways page it says 2005. sorry.  

Olley


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

depending on where you are coming from, but from the north (germany) go through Lech, st anton, and run alongside the m/way. took a coach that way (in winter)


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We got a go box in December.

We had to pay 80 euros as they said that was minimum price.

I think we were ripped off but don't know.( either way it was a rip off )

We also got stopped by police to check we had one.


----------



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

they cost 80e, but you do get @50e credit with it.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We drove through Austria from Hungary to Germany in January with our 4500Kg tag-axle and tolls cost us over 100 Euros - if we weren't pressed for time we would have used toll-free roads.

Rog


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria tolls*

Evening all

Thanks for the replies and so on.

I think - should I go into Austria at all, I will travel via Germany and the Fussen pass, then the 171 road to Innsbruck, and then the "local" road to the Brenner Pass.

They have got us by the bits and bats where ever we go.

Russell


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell.

Came back from Italy through Austria using that route 2 wks ago. Outstanding, will never us the Austrian toll roads again. The info on the go box is correct, you are charged as a hgv with 3 axle's. trust me, i have the scare's to prove it :evil: .


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Go Box*

Hi

Bought a Go-Box last week and the tariffs have just increased to:

Kat2 0.158 Euro/km
Kat3 0.2212 Euro/km
Kat4+ 0.3318 Euro/km

We are keeping tabs on exactly how many kms we are doing on toll roads. We were told that the 80 Euro we handed over would just about get us to Slovenia/Italy.

Did a 170km journey south of Vienna today off of toll roads....never again

Doug


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria Go Box tolls*

Thanks for the upto date position, Doug.

Austria is on my "miss" list!

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I read that high toll charges are a deliberate policy by the Austrian government to discourage Austria being used as a rat run by HGVs. Seems like it is working  

It is very difficult to avoid their toll roads when in transit because they introduce weight restrictions on many of the minor roads and you can find you have no alternative but to cough up.

peedee


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We travelled from Melk to Vienna and set the TomTom to avoid toll charges, but one of the roads we used has just been turned in a toll road.

So if you don't have up to date mapping....be careful. i was going to chance Austria without a Go-Box and keep off the toll roads. It seems a very difficult thing to do....or it is for me :roll: 

Following yesterdays non toll road journey, we will just have to pay up. There are only so many mountainous roads i can handle in one day.

Talking to a German fella this morning, and he warned us of a 20% hill nearby.....Now the old girl has a lot of grunt.....but 20%??? I will have to make sure i miss that one

Doug


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Travelled in a rented Hymer 614SL (4000Kg) in June 2007 from the German/Austrian border near Bregenz to Nauders near the Austrian/Italian border, 105 miles for a "GO" cost of £16-34 (don't know now what the Euro cost was). Went over the Arlberg Pass rather than the tunnel. It is a bit of a bind having to queue for the "GO" box and then find somewher to return it for the refund of the deposit. And !! you have to listen to the pips each time you pass under the gantries along the autobahn (1km apart). If you wonder where the world's iron ore is going it is in Austria's Road Toll gantries !!!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

We had done 200km on toll roads, and the Go-Box started to bleep twice at the gantries, which means you are getting low on credit.

I managed to get through the rest of Austria without touching a toll road.....that 75 euro does not last long

Definitely will not be going back through Austria....shame as it has some stunning scenery.

Doug


----------



## 118328 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Go Box*

Is the 'gobox' required only if one travels on the motorway or do you have to have one fullstop ?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its very hard to avoid toll roads completely.

Doug,
The beeps are a very early warning, I ignored them and it never ran out but it was probably close!

peedee


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

peedee said:


> Its very hard to avoid toll roads completely.
> 
> Doug,
> The beeps are a very early warning, I ignored them and it never ran out but it was probably close!
> ...


Hi

I wasn't sure how much credit was remaining when it started to bleep twice, though i am certain the box still has some credit left. I'll find out soon as i am going to send it back.

I asked a few english speaking people, but none of them had the pre-pay, but thought it bleeped 3 times when it totally ran out.

I wouldn't even try to travel through Austria without one. I'm not saying it is impossible, just extremely difficult

Doug


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I believe once it has run out you are supposed to leave the toll roads at the next exit. Anyway, that is the way I played it and it never did totally run out. I did calculate my route before hand but I was thrown a little when extra money was deducted for going through a motorway tunnel! Minimum top up was 50 euros when we were last there so thought it worth the risk and I manage both outward and homeward journeys to Croatia for the minimum charge which was then 55 euros. If anyone is interested in the route used, its on my web pages >here<

peedee


----------

